# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  "الهاشمية "تمنع ارتداء "الفيزون"داخل حرمها

## دموع الغصون

تناقلت الصفحات في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك خبرا حول الجامعه الهاشميه  قامت على منع ما يسمى ' الفيزون'  داخل الحرم الجامعي.وجاء في الخبرعلى لسان الدكتور طـآرق الأسعد -من قسم العلوم الإنسانية في الجامعةان قانون حظر الفيزون يعتمد على حقيقة أن حريتك تنتهي عندما تبدأ حرية الأخرين ، و أن المجتمع لن يصمت إذا صمت الأهل .وقد تفاعل المعلقين في تلك الصفحات بين مؤيد للقرار على اعتبار ان الفيزون يسيء للعادات والتقاليد وبين معارض على اعتباره حرية شخصية .يذكر ان جامعة النجاح الوطنية في فلسطين اول جامعة عربية قامت بحضر ارتداء ما يسمى الفيزون داخل حرمها من باب احترام العادات التقاليد العربية والاسلامية .

عقبال عند الباقي

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههه ياحرام ...لا لا لا هيك قوية والله ...وين الحرية الشخصية ..له له له

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههه يا لئيم ال حريه ال 

يعني والله خطوة حلوه كتير إن شاء الله باقي الجامعات تنعدي و تتعدى على حقوقكو الشخصية

----------


## shams spring

*ههههههههههههه يلعن روما رجعت موضة البناطيل ههههههههههه

*

----------


## محمد العزام

بلا حرية بلا بطيخ ..........من خطايا الفيزون ..صار النت ضعيف عندي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولك شمس شو هالحكي متل الشباب شو يلعن روما ولك بتعرفي سمعت انها حرام مابعرف مدى صحة المعلومة 

شو ماحكيتلنا ماتكوني انتِ كمان مع انها حرية شخصية ؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

من خطايا الئمنه يا محمد ... صفي النيه برجع النت سريع 

هيك وحطيت الموضوع بدون صور لو بصور بفصل عندك النت 

يا جماعة انسو المزح جد بادره حلوه ياريت كل الجامعات تعمم على اللباس المحتشم لأنه جد عروض ازياء مجانيه

----------


## محمد العزام

صفيت النية دموع ...ورجع سريع النت هههههههههههههه

لا جد مابدنا مزح ...والله بادرة حلوة من هالجامعة ...بس دموع في اكثر من نوع لباس لازم ينمنعوا بالجامعات مش بس هالفيزون ........

مش قادر بدي اضحك ههههههههههههههههههه

يلعن روما زي مابتحكي شمس

----------


## دموع الغصون

المفروض يكون في قوانين لكن اول الغيث قطرة 
ان شاء الله لقدام بمنعو كتير شغلات لشباب ولصبايا بحيث نخدم الرسالة يلي نوجدت من أجلها الجامعات

----------


## shams spring

*صل ع نبــي دموع شو حرام ما حرام ..!!*  :Ag: *
هاي جزء من شخصيتي صارت !!!*  :SnipeR (63): *
بعدين الشباب ما بيحكوها انا بس بحكيها لانها جميع الحقوق محفوظة يعني تأليفي هههههههههههههه*  :Eh S(3): *
لا طبعا بلا حرية شخصية بلا بطيخ ما دمرنا غير الحريات من هالنوعية هاي 
خلينا بالجد دموع :: انا معك 100% :: انها بادرة رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة 
يعني بخلي الواحد يتنفس الصعداء ويحكي لسا الدنيا بخير وعقبال عند كــل الجامعات 
لانه جد الوضع خربان ...!!!*

----------


## shams spring

> صفيت النية دموع ...ورجع سريع النت هههههههههههههه
> 
> لا جد مابدنا مزح ...والله بادرة حلوة من هالجامعة ...بس دموع في اكثر من نوع لباس لازم ينمنعوا بالجامعات مش بس هالفيزون ........
> 
> مش قادر بدي اضحك ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يلعن روما زي مابتحكي شمس


 :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64): *
دموع هو صحيح جميع الحقوق محفوظة بس محمد مسموحله 
وانا معك يا محمد في اشياء كتير لازم يمنعوها 
ويلعن روما*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه


لا جد تعرفوا احكيلكم سر ...

انا بشتغل بمول ..والله لازم المولات تنمع كمان هيك يعني مش بس بالجامعات .... والله مناظر ببتخزي وحلوة بنفس الوقت  هههههههههههه

انا كثير بقعد مع شباب بنت داخلة وبنت طالعة يعني مابعرف شو احكي اظن انكم فهمتوني ..بس والله كلو باثر على عقلية الشب والانحراف اللي قاعد بصير بهالمجتمع والله حرام هيك وحرام تفكيرنا كشباب يوصل لهيك مرحلة من هالشوفات اللي بنشوفها

----------


## دموع الغصون

صلّ الله على محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلم 

شمس والله ما سمعت هالكلمه إلا من الشباب بس اوك ازا حابه اعملليها حقوق ملكية 

معك حق محمد المفروض يكون في رقابه وبرأيي يعملو شرطة على قياس الشرطة البيئة والشرطة السياحية و الشرطه المجتمعية تخصص بهيك قضية

----------


## shams spring

> صلّ الله على محمد صلّ الله عليه وسلم 
> 
> شمس والله ما سمعت هالكلمه إلا من الشباب بس اوك ازا حابه اعملليها حقوق ملكية 
> 
> معك حق محمد المفروض يكون في رقابه وبرأيي يعملو شرطة على قياس الشرطة البيئة والشرطة السياحية و الشرطه المجتمعية تخصص بهيك قضية


*
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد 
غريب دموع انا بلشت أحكيها من باب انه بحب ايطاليا كتير فإنه اخدت ع لساني يلعن روما 
وما سمعتها من حد قبل لا من شباب ولا من صبايا 
بس هلا كل صحباتي بحكوها ... وما في حديث بيمضي الا وبحكوها فيها ...!!
بس بما انك سامعيتها من شباب ...فضاعت حقوقي هههههههههه
.
.
.
محمد فعلا متل ما حكت دموع بدها رقابة من جهة متخصصة بعالموضوع لحتى تابع الاماكن العامة 
مشكووورة دموع ع الخبر الله يعطيكي الف عافية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة على المرور والتعليق 
أسعدتني تعليقاتكم

----------


## (dodo)

خطوة كتير منيحة والله في الخير اللي اخد هالقرار 
وان شاءالله بكرة تتطور الامور  ويمنعو اشياء غير هيك
مشكورة دمووووع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (46): *

حركه حلوه من الهاشمية عقبال ما تمنع المصانع من عمل هيك مفاسد

يسلمو دموع خبر نايس*

----------


## مادلين

حريية شخصية 
بس بنسبة الي ما بحبو بأرف

----------


## دموع الغصون

إن شاء الله يا دودو الله يسمع منك 

صديقة التغيير يبدأ من النفس مو حل يفرضو رقابه على المصانع وعلى الاستيراد 

مادلين كيف حرية شخصية " تنتهي حريتك عندما تبدأ حرية الآخرين " 
أول شي هاد مخالف للدين  تاني شي نحنا بمجتمع لسا متمسك بالعادات والتقاليد ومجتمع عشائري فكيف حرية شخصيه 
أصلا هيك لباس وهيك ستايل بهين وبقلل من كرامة الفتاة ومن أنوثتها تصبح مجرد سلعه

----------


## علاء سماره

الله يعطيهم العافية
والله أنا لا مع الفيزون ولا البنطلون حتى
مشكوره دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

آها حلو كتير علاء 
يعني قرار كان رائع من الجامعه 
الله يعافيك من كل شر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*خبر كتير حلو .. وكمان قالوا انو باليرموك منعوه الا ان مسؤول في الجامعة رد سريعاً انو الخبر اشاعة واليرموك ما بتتخذ هيك قرار لإنو الفيزون يعتبر حرية شخصية وهالقرار يصعب تنفيذه ، يعني الله يبشرك بالخير يا تبع اليرموك يا مين ما كنت تكون ، الله لا يجبرك ، ما الي الا اقولك عقبال عند بناتك هيك يصير عندهم حرية شخصية ويلبسوا فيزون HD  وسراويل 3D كمان 
*

----------


## mylife079

*خطوة حلوة من الجامعة بس شو وجه الاختلاف بين الفيزون والجينز 

اظن نفس الشي ونفس التأثير على عقلية الشباب والمجتمع 
امنعو الجينز قبل الفيزون 


لفت انتباهي بنت لابسه جلباب فاتح من قدام  الفتحة للركبة والفيزون برا بلالي

الله اكبر على الدنيا كيف صارت 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


شكرا على الموضوع *

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*برااااااافووووو عليهم على هيك مبادرة .. وعقبال عند مؤسسات الدولة الأخرى 

وياااارب يصير ممنوع بالأماكن العامة كمان خخخخخخخخخ

شباب لا تدعوا عليّ .. بكرة بالآخرة بتصيروا تحكوا الله يسعدها العقيق 

دمووووع الغصون حبيته للموضوع وحبيت التعليقات .. حبيييييته للخبر كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*

----------


## غير مسجل

الله يقوي النشاما 

شيء طيب ويشكروا عليه 

وشكراً لصاحبة الموضوع

----------

